

Introducing "Projects": cohesive collections of tracked pomodoros - potomak

Tomatoes is a pomodoro timer and time tracker.<p>IMO one of the best Tomatoes' features is its low approximation of real work tracked time by design. Tomatoes tracks only real working time through pomodoros (pomodoros are time tracking quantums for the Pomodoro Technique®), so it could be used to estimate and compare work time effectively.<p>Each "tomato" has tags, I always used this feature to group tomatoes by project. When I work for "projec A" the first tag of every tomato is "project A".<p>Following this logic I created Projects to group tomatoes by tags and get access to project specific statistics.<p>You can try Projects by signing in and creating a new project at http://tomato.es/projects/new. Now start a new tomato and tag it with one of the project's tags, it should compare in project statistics.
======
swanson
Neat - I've been using <http://pomodorocrate.com> for this, but I'll give this
one a try. I like the github sign in option.

Do you have any plans for a badge/widget thing that I can put on my blog ("X
has done Y pomodoros this week"-type of thing)?

~~~
potomak
I tryed it too, it's a good product but I like most Tomatoes because I built
it aiming for simplicity.

With Tomatoes you can press spacebar from the public index
(<http://tomato.es>) to start the pomodoro timer, if you want to save progress
you must sign up. I like services who let you try their product before you
sign up.

Sign up with one-click auth process (through GitHub or Twitter) and press
spacebar to start a new timer. At the end of the timer the only information
needed to save a tomato is: none, just press enter. If you fill it with tags
then you'll get access to advanced statistics through projects.

I'd like to introduce new users to Tomatoes gradually that's why I'm trying to
setup a process of badges/grants to let advanced users access more features.
Example: you can change timer progress bar color only after 100 tracked
tomatoes.

The badge/widget/html plugin is on my TODO list:
<https://github.com/potomak/tomatoes/issues/41>, follow the issue to get
updated about development progress.

